# Why did I come up short when converting fina?  Was supposed to get 80mg?



## bloxz (Jul 7, 2017)

This conversion requires 2 carts of fina which should yield 40mg of tren.  Went ahead and used 4 carts of fina and doubled all listed measurements of BB/BA/OIL in hopes of ending up with 80mg of tren.  


The problem was, I only ended up with 50ml of tren when it was all said and done.  I used a 100ml vial and it's only half way full.

I wrote everything down step by step to ensure I doubled everything.


I squeezed every last drop of actual liquid through the coffee filter, then I strained through a whatman and purged at the end.


Can I just add 30ml's more sterile oil to the vial and expect to have 80ml of tren at about 76mg/ml?


Has anyone ever came up short in regards to not getting the amount that they should have even when you've measured out the oil/ba/bb for each cart of fina?


----------



## bloxz (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## aon1 (Jul 22, 2017)

There's alot of reasons this could have happen. There could have been a miss measure some where, filtration,the recipe could have been off ( I just scimmed through it) and it's possible you didn't get all the hormone converted. The best way in my opinion to do the tren conversions is to do the crystal method and make your recipe based on how much crystal tren you have after you recrystallize. It's basically the same recipe but you turn your pellets into pure product first then mix to make the injectable. Just always figure your ingredients based on the weighed raw crystal you end up with and not just what it say it should make. If you crystalized right you have your full 4 grams. With the method you used who knows if you lost product or not.


----------



## powders101 (Jul 22, 2017)

Try this method: http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/28047-cyrstal-fina-method-pics.html

Most recipes can be found right here in this forum with pics included.


----------

